# unbekannte Platte



## fstar (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen kennt jemand diese Platte ?
Im September im Hardanger auf Pilker gefangen ca. 100m tief.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Hallo,
das sieht aus wie ein Flügelbutt. Kommt im Hardeánger sehr häufig vor.




der hier ist auch aus dem Hardanger bei Varadsöy


----------



## Gunnar (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Das Bild ist zwar ein bischen klein, aber ich tippe auch eindeutig auf Flügelbutt. Ziemlich großes Maul und auch bei einer gewissen Größe nicht viel dran.Gunnar


----------



## Ralf-H (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Moin,
ich tippe auch auf Flügelbutt.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Blenni (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Wenn's kein Flügelbutt ist, dann weiß ich nicht, was es noch sein könnte. #h 
Gruß Blenni


----------



## angelfreak1990 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

ja flügelbutt


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Ich bin auch für den Flügelbutt, ist ein ziwmlich hübsches Tier finde ich


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Für den Fall der Fälle, dass es noch niemand erwähnt hat.... *Flügelbutt*  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Flügelbutt hört sich gut an :m !!!


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Könnte es nicht eventuell auch ein Flügelbutt sein ???


----------



## Micky (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Was wären wir nur ohne FLÜGELBUTT.... :q


----------



## mastermix (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Alles falsch!

ist mit Sicherheit ein Flügelbutt......... |laola:


----------



## ex-elbangler (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Ich kenn zwar keinen Flügelbutt, aber wenn alle sagen es wär ein *Flügelbutt,*

Dann tipp ich auf *Flügelbutt.*


----------



## Agalatze (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

also ich schätze mal vielleicht könnte es auch ein flügelbutt sein :m


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Wie kommst du denn da jetzt drauf Aga |kopfkrat ?!!


----------



## seaman (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

ist diese Seezunge nicht vielleicht ein Flügelbutt
Seaman


----------



## Agalatze (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

oder doch nur ein FLÜGELBUTT ?


----------



## Micky (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

näheres darüber vielleicht unter: www.fluegelbutt.de |licht


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

#6  Michky, ich bin auf jeden Fall drauf reingefallen #q !!!


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Und was ist das nun fur ein Fisch ?


----------



## Timmy (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung!
Das ist eindeutig eine Karausche............tssssssssss


----------



## Agalatze (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

och möööönsch timmy !
musst du nun alles aus dem konzept bringen ?
einigen wir uns auf platten-karausche = flügelbutt ?


----------



## Big Fins (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Leude, ich hab sogar den englishen namen dafür gefunden:
Es der in England sehr beliebte "Flying But" Engländer eben, diese kleinen Sexisten :q


----------



## Micky (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Leude, ich hab sogar den englishen namen dafür gefunden:
> Es der in England sehr beliebte "Flying But" Engländer eben, diese kleinen Sexisten :q


 
Das einzig sexistische scheint mir der "Untertitel" Deines namens zu sein  :q :g :m


----------



## Firebone (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Schlagt mich, aber ich glaube es ist ein Flügelbutt !!! :q :q :q


----------



## THD (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Also: Ich bin da echt erstaunt, nur Internetangler hier ?, ich seh da eindeutig nen Aal, den müsstet ihr doch auch kennen oda ?


----------



## Big Fins (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

hehe..hast mich ertappt Micky :q


----------



## haukep (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Wieso bezweifeln hier bloß alle,dass es ein Flügelbutt ist?! |uhoh:  |kopfkrat  :g   Ich denke es ist einer und dabei bleibe ich! :q


----------



## Wulli (1. März 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Moin, moin


also ich will hier ja nich als Klug*******r auftreten, aber wenn ich mir nicht sicher wär, daß das ein Bügelflutt ist, dann würde ich sagen das ist ein Bügelflutt!

So, damit Ihr es jetzt genau wisst.

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Agalatze (24. März 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

wie war das noch gleich mit dem flügelbutt ????
sorry das musste jetzt sein


----------



## Katze_01 (24. März 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Moin


sacht mal

könnte das nicht ein Flügelbutt sein???

Ich hab doch keine Ahnung vom Meeresangeln und hab darum mal ein paar Fachbücher durchgeblättert.

In einem war der Fisch als Flügelbutt beschrieben,

Was meint Ihr dazu???


----------



## chippog (4. April 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

der neben dem platten der ist so schmal, das kann kein flügel- nein nur ein klavierbutt sein, zu laten molva molva! und der neben dem klavierbutt, also der platte, das ist dann ja wohl ein megrim, zumindest auf englisch. auf schwedisch nennt der sich ziemlich sicher glasvar und auf norwegisch geht's etwas weniger geizig zu, da ist es ein glassvar. den holländischen namen habe ich leider vergessen und die roten sind ja wohl eindeutig entweder sebastes marinus oder sebastes vivipares wenn es nicht doch blaumäuler sind, denn die mäuler sind ja nun leider nicht mit drauf. hätte ich doch glatt den deutschen namen vergessen..... apsolyt richtig!!! ein 




flügelbutt! wurde er verspeiss? und wie schmeckte er dann? chippog grüsst aus dem nicht ganz so hohen göteborger norden!


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (19. April 2005)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

jo,das ding hat man im hardanger recht häufig.
habe diese platten oft beim lengangeln gehabt.die hauen nen ganzen hering weg.geschmacklich gehen sie so.man muss gut würzen.


also ein sehr häufiger fang |wavey: 

der 

wolfsbarsch


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Alles falsch, 6, setzen.:m

Der Gefleckte Flügelbutt (lepidorhombus boscii) wird lediglich 40cm lang.

Das ist ein Scheefschnut (lepidorhombus whiffiagonis).

Flügelbutt ist lediglich ein Sammelbegriff, um die beiden Arten nicht auseinander halten zu müssen. Wie Butt,Zunge, Heilbutt oder auch Scholle.


----------



## mikemolto (5. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Alles falsch, 6, setzen.:m
> 
> Der Gefleckte Flügelbutt (lepidorhombus boscii) wird lediglich 40cm lang.
> 
> ...


Respekt...........

Du hast mit Deinen Recherchen ja nicht locker gelassen


----------



## schwedenklausi (5. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*



			
				der Wolfsbarsch schrieb:
			
		

> jo,das ding hat man im hardanger recht häufig.
> habe diese platten oft beim lengangeln gehabt.die hauen nen ganzen hering weg.geschmacklich gehen sie so.man muss gut würzen.
> 
> 
> ...




auch bei bayer 04 gibts es sie

schwedenklausi


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

:q:q:q

Dafür hat Bielefeld, 40km von hier, gegen Hannover, 45km von hier, gewonnen.


----------



## chippog (6. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

sach ma, rumpelrudi, wo siehst du denn den gefleckten? vielleicht solltest du mal wieder deinen bildschirm säubern? wie heisst denn nun der gefleckte auf holländisch und hat scheefschnut auch einen eindeutigen namen oder geht der nur unter seinem eigenen sammelbegriff? damit hast du eindeutig das thema kurz vor der leichenstarre noch mal ins rollen gebracht... chipp aufm flügelbutttripp


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Entschuldige, wenn ich Dich durcheiander gebracht habe:m

Flügelbutt ist die Bezeichnung für alle Lepidorhombus - Arten, wie Heilbutt für Hippoglossus - Arten steht. Heilbuttähnlich = Hippoglossoides

Der Heilbutt gehört zur Familie der Schollen, weil rechtsäugig
Linksäugig sind alle Butte.

Nennst Du einen Weißen(Atlantischen) Heilbutt etwa Scholle ? Natürlich nicht. Und aus dem Grund sagt man auch nicht Flügelbutt zu einer Scheefschnut. Die lateinischen Namen stehen in obigen Posting.
Eine sogenannte Scholle ist in Wahrheit ein Goldbutt.

Momentan sind die Holländer, Schweden und vor allem die Schweizer sehr damit beschäftigt, den ganzen Namenswust zu entwirren, um eine eindeutige Handelsbezeichnung für die einzelnen Plattfische zu finden, damit z.B. Limanda(Kliesche) nicht mehr als Limande(Rotzunge) verkauft wird. Diese Rotzunge wird wiederum mit der Echten Rotzunge gerne verwechselt. Alles verwirrend.

Interessant deshalb, weil viele globale Plattfischarten keine offiziellen Deutschen Namen haben.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Ach so, die Sprache.

Scheefschnut = www.frs.fo/fish.asp?FishKey=167&ID=11153

Gefleckter Flügelbutt = www.frs.fo/fish.asp?FishKey=487&ID=13521


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

DAS IST EIN FLÜGELBUTT!!!!!!
WEIL ICH SAGE DAS IST EIN FLÜGELBUTT !!!!!!!!!!:q :q


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (6. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

*Ein **Lepidorhombus whiffiagonis, da bin ich mir sicher ! *


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*



			
				Deichhuhnumsetzer schrieb:
			
		

> *Ein **Lepidorhombus whiffiagonis, da bin ich mir sicher ! *


 
EIN FLÜGELBUTT AUF LATEINISCH??????|kopfkrat


----------



## chippog (6. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

sach ma rumpelrudi, wie kommst du denn an die färöische heimseite? ob nun scheefschnut der deutsche name sein soll oder ehr einen sehr plattdeutschen eindruck hinterlässt mag jeder für sich entscheiden. in der einschlägigen fischbestimmungsbüchern ist in der regel mehr vom flügelbutt die rede. aber gut, gehen wir nach fishbase, sollen beide(!) als deutsche handelsnamen gelten, also eins zu eins unentschieden. dass nun flügelbutt sowohl als artenname alsauch als übergreifende bezeichnung benutzt wird, ist ja wohl nichts aussergewöhnliches. seezungen hat es zum beispiel auch einige. trotzdem heisst solea solea auf deutsch seezunge und damit die fischhändler mehr geld verlangen können schieben sie am liebsten noch ein "echte" davor. damit sind die anderen seezungenarten allerdings nicht gleich unecht, oder doch? was mich sehr interessiert, ob du mehr weisst, gar literaturstellen, heimseiten, was weiss ich, über die bemühungen der holländer, schweden und schweizer, im handelsnamensdjungel der fischarten aufzuräumen. wurde aber auch zeit! mein verdacht ist, dass zum beispiel schweden das ganze über fishbase zu erschlagen sucht. ich bin mir da allerdings nicht sicher hingegen dir sehr dankbar, wenn du genaueres weisst. skitfiske und alles gute aus dem südlichen norden an den nördlichen süden! chippog


----------



## HD4ever (7. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, die Sprache.
> 
> Schneefschnut = www.frs.fo/fish.asp?FishKey=167&ID=11153
> 
> Gefleckter Flügelbutt = www.frs.fo/fish.asp?FishKey=487&ID=13521




also doch son plattes Teil mit Flügeln ..... :m
wie hieß er nochma genau |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat .............


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Die Flügelbutts Erobern Die Meere Wir Werden Untergehen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

So schlimm wird das auch nicht, denn immerhin werden von den Tieren jährlich 3000 Tonnen abgefischt.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> mein verdacht ist, dass zum beispiel schweden das ganze über fishbase zu erschlagen sucht.


Da liegst Du gar nicht so falsch. Besonders der Name "Flügelbutt" war den Schweden ein Dorn im Auge. Sie wollten über die EG durchsetzen, dass der Name "Migram" in Anlehnung an den englischen Sprachraum eingesetzt wird. Das wurde 1981 vorrübergehend auch in einer Verordnung übernommen.
Diese wurde aber von den europäischen Marktführern (CH,D,NL,DK) angefochten.
Seit 1988 wurde diese Verordnung dahingehend verändert, dass der Name "Migram" endgültig gestrichen wurde und dafür "Scheefschnut" eingesetzt wird. Alle anderen Begriffe sind Auslaufmodelle.
An diese Tatsache sollten sich auch die Angler gewöhnen und nicht an alten Stiefeln festhalten.
Nachzulesen dort:
http://europa.eu.int/eur-lex/lex/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:31987R3940E:HTML


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Ja wirklich?


----------



## chippog (7. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

in irgendwelchen verordnungen rumzugraben ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns sache. aus diesem grunde halte ich mich der einfachkeit halber an fishbase, auch wenn die vielleicht nicht alle verordnungen aktell haben. 

@ makreli, lass mal gut sein. chippog


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Stimmt schon. Ich will Fishbase auch nicht schlecht machen.:m

Bisher sind sich lediglich alle bei der Eingruppierung der Familien einig. Bei den Arten kommt noch viel Bewegung hinein. Dort hat Fishbase schon einige Erfolge erzielt.
Beispiel Seezunge
Früher hatten die globalen Arten je nach Verbreitungsort einen anderen lateinischen Namen. Europäisch : Solea vulgaris. Der Vorschlag von Fishbase alle in Solea solea zusammenzufassen hat sich durchgesetzt.
Brauchst bei Fishbase nur Solea solea anklicken und schon erscheinen die geänderten Bezeichnungen farblich abgegrenzt auf der Liste.


----------



## chippog (7. April 2006)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

jau, ist wirklich ne feine heimseite für solche artenspezies wie dich und mich! skitfiske an die weser! chippog


----------



## kuhni2704 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Wie schmeckt ein Flügelbutt?
Ähnlich eklig tranig und fettig wie ein Heilbutt, oder zart und fein wie eine Seezunge?

Gruß kuhni2704


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Mal ganz brutal ausgedrückt: Flügelbutt schmeckt *******!!! Glasiges, wässriges Fleisch, weiche Konsistenz, kein Eigenaroma! Eigentlich ungewöhnlich für einen Plattfisch und der einzig ungenießbare, den ich kenne! Am besten zurücksetzen, da ist dir am besten mit geholfen, genauso wie dem Fisch!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Micky (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

Der *FLÜGELBUTTTHREAD* (mit 3 T) íst wieder da... :q


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

...jawoll ... nu habe ich auch einen Flügelbutt gefangen !!! oder war das auf dem ersten Bild des Threads gar kein Flügelbutt ... ???


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass es sich bei den beiden gezeigten Fischen um einen Flügelbutt handelt.

Ich denke, dass es sich bei dem ersten Bild um eine Doggerscharbe handelt.

Wir konnten in letzter Zeit auch einige dieser Exemplare erbeuten.
Schmeckt überhaupt nicht.

Beim Bild von MS handelt  sich um einen Flügelbutt sieht doch etwas anders aus 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## chippog (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

ne, knurri, glaube ich denn dann doch nicht. was leider mehr zu erahnen als zu sehen ist, ist die gebogene seitenlinie. auch die grösse spricht ehr für einen flügelbutt, denn die doggerscharbe ist diesseits des atlantischen ehr in bescheidenen grössen anzutreffen. auf grönland hingegen kann sie mehrere kilo erreichen. am deutlichsten finde ich allerdings die wenn auch nicht ganz so gut erkennbare zeichnung in der mitte des fisches und zum schwanz hin. diese vier punkte habe ich wirklich nur auf dem flügelbutt gesehen! wie gross waren denn die doggerscharben, die ihr erbeutet habt? wenn irgendein zweifel entstehen sollte, ob ein gefangener plattfische eine doggerscharbe oder ein flügelbutt ist, einfach nur die seitenlinie betrachten: fast grade hinterm kopf: doggerscharbe, sehr gebogen: flügelbutt!! skitfiske! chipp


----------



## kuhni2704 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

@chippog
da ich leider nicht der schwedischen Sprache mächtig bin, nur ein paar Brocken Dänisch kann, interessiert mich doch ganz mächtig was "Skitfiske" heißt. Ich kann mir an fünf Finger abzählen, daß es soviel wie "Scheissfisch" heißen kann. Bin immer interessiert daran neue skandinavische Schimpfwörter zu lernen.


----------



## andre23 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

ist kein schimpfwort....im gegenteil....


----------



## chippog (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: unbekannte Platte*

ist schon richtig mit schei.. dann allerdings fischen oder angeln. im sinne von hals- und beinbruch wird hier eben ein schlechtes oder richtiger erfolgloses angeln gewünscht. von wegen aberglaube würde "viel erfolg" beim angeln unglück bedeuten, also: skitfiske. ich muss dich demnach entteuschen, ein fluch ist das wirklich nicht. falls du es noch nicht wusstest, kannst du als trost deinen wortschatz mit dem schwedischen wort fan erweitern. es bedeutet wörtlich teufel und sinngemäss ungefähr so viel wie schei..e.


----------

